# Muffy's having surgery



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy 4th everyone, tomorrow is the big day, Muffy will have catract surgery. I am getting scared, because he has conjestive heart failure and also has a breathing problem and he is a senior furbaby. Please remember him in your prayers. I will post tomorrow and let you know how he is doing. Hugs to all of you


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Aw poor baby, he will be in my thoughts.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Happy 4th everyone, tomorrow is the big day, Muffy will have catract surgery. I am getting scared, because he has conjestive heart failure and also has a breathing problem and he is a senior furbaby. Please remember him in your prayers. I will post tomorrow and let you know how he is doing. Hugs to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor little one. I pray that all goes well for him.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Happy 4th everyone, tomorrow is the big day, Muffy will have catract surgery. I am getting scared, because he has conjestive heart failure and also has a breathing problem and he is a senior furbaby. Please remember him in your prayers. I will post tomorrow and let you know how he is doing. Hugs to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know how you're feeling right now, the night before eye surgery, but it will be a great day when Muffy can see again. I will pray for him that everything goes his way and that he'll be just fine. Please give us an update tomorrow. Good luck and good thoughts coming your way. Try not to worry.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

We will keep Muffy and you in our thoughts and prayers








Good Luck


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor baby, I will keep Muffy in my thoughts.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww i wish him luck...i can only imagine what a great feeling it will be for him to see again. i had a client tell me how the squirrels got used to her dog being blind from cataracts and then when she had surgery they were taken by surprise! haha she was like a pup again being able to see those squirrels


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

I will keep good thoughts for him...


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww, big hugs coming Muffy's way














I'll include him in my prayers tonight, please keep us posted.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope Muffy recovers quickly .Princess Charlotte sends many kisses . Sarah


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Awww, poor little Muffy. I send my love and best wishes for successful surgery. I'll remember Muffy in prayer tomorrow.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Paula,
I will hope and pray that Muffy's surgery will bring a renewed spirit and youth, as Jaimie mentioned. I will have a period tomorrow where internet will be installed at Megan's new house. As soon as possible I'll be checking in to see how Muffy did with the surgery. We worry about the little kids, but the senior girls and boys present special challenges. Hope all goes well tomorrow, and I'm confident that it will!
Susan


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww poor little guy! Hope all goes well for him. I'll keep him in my thoughts


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Praying for your baby!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope and pray that all will go well with his surgery.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He will be in my thoughts & prayers!

Good/Luck!!!

Andrea~[attachment=8932:attachment]


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have just said a prayer for your dear little Muffy. It is so scary for any of our babies to have any kind of surgery, but with the senior ones who have existing conditions making it additionally dangerous, the worry is so much greater, not just for you but us to. But I am guessing that you have complete trust and confidence in your vet, and if he/she felt that it was too dangerous that the surgery would not occur. But won't it be so grand when your baby can see again. What a better quality of life that will be!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I tried to reply to this last night when I read of Muffy's surgery scheduled for today..however the screen went all "nutzy" when the reply screen opened. So, today it is fine and wanted to let you know my prayers are added for Muffy's successful surgery and speedy recovery! Will be looking for your update!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I will keep Muffy in my thoughts and prayers for a successfu and safe surgery


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope & pray all goes well with Muffy today.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

My thoughts are with Muffy, I know it will all go well. I am also excited for him, I am sure he will feel like a puppy afterwords. Best wishes to you all..


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Muffy is in my prayers


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

My prayers are with Muffy today, during surgery!


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Anxious to hear how it goes today. Cataract surgery in humans is almost always very successful. I am thinking positive that your little gal will have renewed vision after today! Let us know..and God bless all of you!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

My thoughts are with little Muffy today I hope all goes well


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Muffy is in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Paula, Please do let us know how Muffy is after surgery. We are praying for him, knowing an oldy with problems having anesthesia isn't a good thing.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Sending prayers for a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Get well soon Muffy


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Hugs and prayers to Muffy today.*



*Melanie*


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Is Muffy home from surgery yet? I hope everything went ok. Please let us know.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Best wishes to Muffy for a speedy recovery!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm just checking in for word about Muffy......


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone, we just got home about 20 minutes ago. We had to be at the eye doc. at 9:00 this morning, we stay out on my brother inlaws ranch, it's 40 miles from Spokane. We were able to stay with Muffy as they gave him his eye drops to dialate his eyes. Every twenty minutes they put the drops in. At 1:00 they took him back for surgery. The surgery lasted alittle over a hour, as soon as he started to come to they brought him to my husband to hold. They said the surgery went well and they placed a lense in his right eye so he would beable to see better faster. He has so many different meds we have to give him now. He now has 6 different kinds of eye drops and ointments and then he has his heart meds and his breathing meds and now pain meds and a inflamatory pill. I could type in all the names of all the meds, but I don't want to bore you. You should see the chart we have and at what times all this has to be given







but we are so happy to have our Muffy home. He is sleeping and will all night. So we have to wake him every two hours.







I am anxious to see how he will see tomorrow, we have to take him back to the eye doc. at 10:45 tomorrow, they will check the pressure in his eyes. Right now the right eye is 14, the left 12. If it changes they will give us another eye drop to get the pressure under control. PLease keep praying for Muffy and for us we are sooooo tired, didn't sleep much last night. Luckily Matilda is being a sweetheart, I think she senses that Muffy is sick and that we have also been stressed. I love you guys. Hugs


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=8959:attachment]

Oh gosh... what a day! I'm glad things are progressing in the right direction. Hoping for continued improvement.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Im glad that everything went well with Muffy and that the surgery is over and successful. I will be thinking of him that he is as good as new.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm glad Muffy's home and everything went well.







Get some rest and let us know tomorrow how he's progressing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad Muffy went thru thru surgery fine and is home for some much deserved TLC. I am praying for a speedy healing and recovery as well!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad muffy pulled through..cant wait to hear the stories of first sight!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What an ordeal for you and Muffy. I'm so happy things have gone OK for him so far. Keeping you and him in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

s to you all and also a great big







to Muffy, I am so pleased he came through well and is home, can't wait to hear how he is in the morning and that he is seeing better


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to hear that Muffy did great through his surgery. Can't wait for his "first sight" stories. Sending hugs and warm thoughts your way.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Get well soon MUFFY!!!!!! Thanks for the update, Paula......we sure are relieved.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wondering how Muffy is doing today? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad Muffy did well with the surgery & hope things continue to go well.I'm sure surgery day must have seemed like the longest day ever.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad everything went well. Give him a big hug from us.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Last night was not good. Poor Muffy vomited all night. He didn't have anything on his stomach and poor littleman had a real hard time. We took him to see the eye doc. and as we got out of the car he vomited again, he was wearing his e collar and we had a real mess (just like last night). As the vet was checking him he started coughing and all sorts of flem came out of his nose and mouth. The doc. was very concerned and checked to see how his heart was and also how his lungs were. He said they both sounded ok. But was still very concerned. He said in all his years of practice he had only seen two other dogs that reacted to the meds. He then checked his eyes. His pressuer in his eyes yesterday were,12 and 14. Today 12 and 18. So he was concerned about that and wrote us up a perscription for Xalatan. Very expensive $68.00. He then had us take him off of Methazolamide. He then put Muffy on iv's to hydrate him. He then told us to feed him regular white rice and boiled chicken. He need 6 small meals a day. If he continues to vomit we are to take him off of Rimadyl, and we are to call the doc at his home. He is very concerned about Muffy. I know God is in control of everything, but I am so tired mentally and physcially. My husband and I have been fighting and everytime I try and follow what the doc says my husband says I am a Drama Queen. I really need your prayers, mostly for Muffy. Thanks for all the love, I am going to cry, so much Stress, in my marriage too. Please continue your prayers that's what keeps me going.
I have repeated myself many times sorry, I"m just so tired.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Prayers to you and Muffy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Poor Muffy. I'm so sorry things aren't going well for him. I pray that the vomiting stops and he starts on the road to recovery. I also hope you can get some rest.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

For you and Muffy.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry Muffy isn't doing well. Hope he feels better very soon. Hugs to You and Muffy.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

My prayers are with you all...I hope you all can get some rest tonight, and Muffy has a better day
tomorrow.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Paula, I'm so sorry things are not going so well. You need to rest and remember God will take care of Muffy. You are doing a good job taking care of him and it sounds like his vet is great. It has been a really hard tense couple of days, it's going to get better!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I'm sorry to see little Muffy is having problems.. meds can sure mess with their systems. I know many have had problems with Rimadyl. I was given it fr Missy a long time ago with no problems but some have.
Though I think all pain relievers can have their issues..some simply are more compatible to the system better than others. Dermax and Medicam have been used for pain relief also. I happened to find Zubrin worked very well with Missy and seems to have lesser side affects. 
Know little muffy is in my prayers.
Know you are too.. it is terrible to have the other stress in your life along with the worry over Muffy. Each alone is bad enough..together it can be very overwhelming I'm sure.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread sooner







My prayers are with you and Muffy, may he feel better and see well very soon














I don't agree with your Hubby ( silly man







) about you being a Drama Queen







...when it comes to our little ones it's just our nature to cherish and look after them in any way we can







Hang in there.......... we are all here for you and your littleman









Indy sends you and Muffy hugs and nose licks


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Paula ~
How is Muffy doing today? I'm so sorry that you're having issues all around.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone your prayers are being answered. Muffy hasn't vomited or coughed for 24 hours.







He has been eating the rice and boiled chicken, and loving it. But the best things are to come, he is able to see. I get goose bumps thinking about it. His vision is blurred but he is so happy, he is getting back to his own self. He actually sees the plate when we feed him and he was looking for his golf balls. I can't believe how much better he is today. I praise God for answered prayers. I will try and take a picture of him later.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad that Muffy is feeling better today!














You and he will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great news.







You can relax a bit now,I hope.Hope Muffy just gets better & better.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

GOOD BOY MUFFY - I am glad you are feeling better . You had us all worried . Sarah


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Paula I have continued to pray for you, your family and Muffy's recovery.







*



*Please keep us posted. We know that recovery comes in God's time and we are comforted by this.*



*Melanie*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so so happy to see the good news report on Muffy!!!!







Will continue the prayers that he stays on in this same direction! It must warm your heart to watch him enjoy his new found vision!! God Bless him.. he must be so so happy!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww so glad to hear Muffy is feeling better


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so thrilled to read a good report on Muffy. Thanks for keeping us posted with the happy news.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am just thrilled that things are going so well for Muffy!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I am DELIGHTED to hear of Muffy's progress!!









Keep us posted, please!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AAAAAAGGGHH!







how did i miss this thread!? i'm so sorry i didn't see it sooner!

Paula, i'm so glad Muffy is doing so well. how exciting it is he is able to see again! please give him kisses and cuddles from us!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy is doing better then I expected. He is eating everything in the RV, yup, he's on his way to being himself. He hates wearing the e collar and husband takes it off when he does the meds,and forgets to put it back on. I caught Muffy rubbing his left eye. Miss Drama Queen(as I am known) got upset. Now I make sure I am there when all the meds are given. I really need to get a picture of him he's so cute, looks like a cone head







he tried to pick up his golf ball and the ball went into the e collar







I then gave him his ball and he walked around with it in his mouth for maybe 15 minutes. He always carry's a golf ball everywhere he goes. He can smell them in other peoples RV's,( that's another story.)Anyways he is on the mend. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I missed this thread too!! but I'm happy that you finally got some good news and that he is feeling better. I'm so sorry you had a rough week but I bet it was all worth it when you first saw him see









can't wait to see his picture. I can imagine how cute he is.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tomorrow is Muffy's eye doc appointment, hopefully the pressure has gone down on his eyes and he will be doing well. He acts like a puppy, he wants to play all the time, he has been such a good littleman, He just deals with the e collar and lets us put in all his eye drops, he never hassles us about anything. I will let you know how he is after the doc appointment.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Good Luck tomorrow !


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I hope all goes well for Muffy tomorrow. Glad to see your update!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We took Muffy into the eye doc. he is doing very well, on the 19th he gets his e collar off







we still have to give him all his eye drops and ointments, but only once aday now. He is seeing better everyday. Thanks for all your prayers. I am posting a picture of Muffy, but I am sure it will be to big sorry
[attachment=9490:attachment]

Woops here's the picture
[attachment=9491:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Muffy looks so sweet, poor baby.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

What a sweetheart!!
















Glad Muffy is recovering so well


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Muffy , looking GOOD !!!!Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go Muffy. Keep up with the good progress. We love you!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I don't know how I missed all of this but I am so glad that Muffy is doing better. He looks great







but please keep us posted.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

It's so great to see Muffy -- and I'm so happy to hear that she continues to improve. I know the day the eCollar comes off will much less stressful.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Get well soon, precious wee-one. OUr thoughts and prayers are with you for a speedy recovery. 

Samsonsmom

Licks and wiggles. Be tuff, big guy.

Sammie


----------

